# Fermenting table sugar



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2005)

Afternoon Propolis,

I've made 12% - 20% alcohol from both cane and beet sugar, it's nothing to write home about.

While technically this isn't wine (the fermented sap or juice of any plant), wine may be the best way to discribe it.

Traditionaly, Rum and its fraternal twin, cane spirit, where made by distilling the fermented sugar syrup whice was left after producing table sugar.

Today sugar is fermented and distilled to make Ethanol as both a fule product and for use as Beverage's such as Rum.

If fermentation temp's get to high fusal and other higher alcohol's can be procuced. These are the alcohol's that make for wicked mean head ache's and hangovers.

Anthony


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Propalis,

Just out of curiosity, what book were you reading?


----------



## Propolis30 (Aug 25, 2005)

Aspera....now that I think about it, I think I read that in my winemaking book under the Mead chapter/section. The book is called Joy of Home Wine Making By Terry A. Garey. It's a nice book. I highly recomend it.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

I think that I may give it a try. My main goal is actually to raise low salt yeast cake as bee food. I'm thinkin' that a bit of yeast nutrient and 5 lbs of sugar poored onto the carboy lees will do the trick.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

If I had to take a blind stab, I would geuss that it some other organics are the problem (if not fusels). In particular, it seems like my young meads have a lot of ethereal odors. Likewise, with bad stills, the problem is usually low boiling point compounds, like methanol, acetates, etc. Incidentally, I don't drink whiskey of any sort due to similar hangover issues.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Opps..posted that on the wrong thread. TGIF.


----------

